# Help Baby cockatiel not growing



## RioAndMille (Sep 21, 2013)

My baby cockatiel is about a week old and its still really small. he's still the size of a newly hatched chick. the parents are only feeding the older one. so ive made a brooder and starting hand feeding him bird formula every two hours any advice would be lovely 
thank you

i will try to upload a picture soon


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Make sure brooder and formula are the right temp as these are both critical. Weigh him every day (I weigh both before and after every feed). Keep a close eye on how his crop empties, if it slows down get on it right away before it turns into a problem... Good luck!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Temperature is definitely of utmost importance. Did you weigh him when he hatched? What does his belly look like?


----------

